# Dry launch?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You have to slick your bunks, I use silicon spray. After the bunks are slick you really only have to get your tires wet and it'll slide right off. Retrieving is similar but you have to submerge your back roller and run your boat up on to it. you have to winch some but its not bad. I have a ramlin, and I've only dunked the hubs 1 time.

NEVER UNHOOK YOUR BOAT UNTIL YOU'RE READY TO LAUNCH.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Been there done that. First time I saw this site recommending silicone on bunks I did and on my next trip unhooked like I usually do and my gheen slid off the trailer prematurely. Thank god I had the motor down because it was my old beat up back up motor. The skeg stopped the hull from hitting the concrete.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you need a trailer set up for dry launch, not just silicone on the bunks. I'm sure SOME trailers can dry launch even though they aren't set up for it but most aren't. Your winch is also a factor in pulling the entire weight of the boat up on the trailer instead of power loading and just tightening the strap.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Yea, there's a little more to it than just slick bunks. My buddy had to change up his hitch to get more angle on the trailer. Angle of the ramp matters, too. He still can't dry retrieve. He's got to get 75% of the tires wet or the bow hits the rear cross member of the trailer.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

true but his trailer is a ramlin that came with his Hells Bay. That is a torsion axle dry launch trailer. I wouldn't say to do that to a manic tilt with leaf springs, but his trailer is.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes Keith you can dry launch with water just under the hubs if your trailer is set up like my Ramlin with the Professional as HB rigged it. You can also dry load. Launching, just back trailer to just under hubs, then prepare your bowline, disconnect winch hook, and push off trailer. Be ready the skiff will fly off with silicone spray. Loading is a little more complex. Extend winch strap to closest roller and lay hook over roller. Put winch in gear so strap will not pull out further. Then back trailer to same depth, just under hubs. Use the motor to start your skiff up onto the bunks and if solo leave engine in gear to hold skiff in place and step out on port side step plate to connect winch strap. Shutoff and tilt motor if solo and step back out using winch strap for balance to walk rail back to winch. Then use your big guns to winch on. Or if you have someone with you they can operate winch while you help with engine power but I don't go all the way up with motor power. I stop the engine and step out to reduce weight then winch up. Some people use electric winches. Depending on how often you launch, spray silicone bunks every ten launches or so. Dry loading like this is only practical with these light weight hulls and all you are doing is reducing trailer maintenance and extending trailer life.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks SJR I am going to try these suggestions next time out. BTW finding out just how this pro can go. Totally sick ride. Still awaiting the new 4 blade RXB4-12P recommended by John McCain local HB rep for TX and another helpful knowledgeable person on this forum. Turns out the 3-blade Foreman wheel just has way too much cup and pitch for the 4 stroke to deal with. Borne out by personal experience...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good to hear you have the skiff dialed in. It certainly is a learning process for any one with a new skiff.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

commtrd said:


> Thanks SJR I am going to try these suggestions next time out. BTW finding out just how this pro can go. Totally sick ride. Still awaiting the new 4 blade RXB4-12P recommended by John McCain local HB rep for TX and another helpful knowledgeable person on this forum. Turns out the 3-blade Foreman wheel just has way too much cup and pitch for the 4 stroke to deal with. Borne out by personal experience...


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

What happened with Foreman's wheel? Just got one did it cause engine troubles?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

No but cannot get over 5200 rpm with it. Feels like it is trying to swing way too much pitch or something. Because the 4 strokes are just not like the 2 strokes and this wheel has too much cup -or- pitch for the 4 stroke to deal with it. Just feels heavily labored trying to pull this wheel. Not right. It does not blow out at all but also has no holeshot either. Needs to be 12 pitch max with this much cup on it and blade thickness. IMHO. The 2 strokes a whole different story.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

*The 4 strokes are very very very prop sensitive. Was the prop they gave you stock or did it have the cupping added by the prop guy John uses in corpus? As an example, one pro like yours was slipping pretty bad, both on hole shot and while on plane. There was just enough of the cupping worn off to cause the issue. We put the exact same prop, but new with the proper cup added and it was a completely different skiff and would literally throw you out of the boat on hole shot and the slip on plane was gone. The skiff would flat out fly and sounded like a jet when on plane with that 4 stroke whistling. That was a very eye opening experince for me with the 4 strokes and propping them. John will help you get the right set up and prop. These boats are not scooters or TX flats boats and you cannot compare them or use what works on one for the other. Also, each hull year is unique. They have slight changes in rocker etc. What works on my 17.8 pro will probably not work on yours, what works on your buddies maverick will probably not work on your set up.
*
Part of this conversation and I value this kind of info A LOT.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

commtrd said:


> *The 4 strokes are very very very prop sensitive. Was the prop they gave you stock or did it have the cupping added by the prop guy John uses in corpus? As an example, one pro like yours was slipping pretty bad, both on hole shot and while on plane. There was just enough of the cupping worn off to cause the issue. We put the exact same prop, but new with the proper cup added and it was a completely different skiff and would literally throw you out of the boat on hole shot and the slip on plane was gone. The skiff would flat out fly and sounded like a jet when on plane with that 4 stroke whistling. That was a very eye opening experince for me with the 4 strokes and propping them. John will help you get the right set up and prop. These boats are not scooters or TX flats boats and you cannot compare them or use what works on one for the other. Also, each hull year is unique. They have slight changes in rocker etc. What works on my 17.8 pro will probably not work on yours, what works on your buddies maverick will probably not work on your set up.
> *
> Part of this conversation and I value this kind of info A LOT.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

I assume when you say John you mean Jack. On my pro tunnel with Zuke 60a(not av) hole shot and top end is great. 
As you stated above it will throw you out of the boat on hole shot.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Interesting. The F70 sure seems like a fickle motor. 
Kinda surprised you did not receive your boat with that prop on day 1...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

His Foreman prop is the same pitch and cup as mine on my 70 2 stroke but 1/2" smaller diameter. I think Jack could drop it a pitch and get it where it needs to be but I'm no prop maker. 
I hope the 4 blade gets you where you need to be.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> His Foreman prop is the same pitch and cup as mine on my 70 2 stroke but 1/2" smaller diameter. I think Jack could drop it a pitch and get it where it needs to be but I'm no prop maker.
> I hope the 4 blade gets you where you need to be.


I just hope the Commtrd's HB Setup Odyssey has concluded- and the guy can start enjoying his skiff. For what its worth, I would not be surprised if Jack had a hand in that four blades design...


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Back to dry launching, I use gulf wax and it works extremely well. I only wax a little more then the bottom half of my bunks. That way I can just lift up on the bow and it starts to go. Ive done all the bunks before and man is it slick. I also dont run my motor down all the way or too far up the bunks when dry retrieving as I've had the skeg hit the cement while powering it up on the trailer. Might of been a bad angle or something though.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone dry launched a EC Vantage with the Ramlin? Concerned it might just be a little bigger ie micro skiff


----------



## redsonfly (Jun 8, 2007)

Once you get used to a dry launch and retrieve you cannot go back to wet launching or power retrieving a boat.
The ramlin trailers are probably some of the best out there and are designed for the Hells Bay boats perfectly. adding a walk board makes it easier if you do no t already have one. Some pressure treated wood works alright, but an aluminum fabricator and make a very elegant solution for a walk board.
I have had a few whiprays, a glades skiff and an 18 waterman all dry launched from the ramlins they came with, and I only get the small amount of the tire damp, not three quarters submerged, but the silicone on the bunks is a must.
You should really launch the boat with another hells bay / ramlin owner to experience how it is done and how for you have to go back when you launch and retrieve.
on the job training is alright, but it is really great to have an experienced owner help you the first few times, it puts you pretty far ahead on this learning curve.
I never had a hub failure or had to replace a roller when I started dry launching the boats.
The reason that the Hells Bay boats can be dry launched is patly due to the design of the trailers and partly due to the light weight the hulls are.
Adding an electric winch with a control cable run to the back of the trailer makes it a very easy one man retrieve, I loved putting my boat back on the trailer in 30 seconds when you see all the other flats boats owners struggling with their wet launch set ups, especially at low tide when they could not sink their trailers far enough to do the wet launch retrieve effectively. I do not enjoy seeing others struggle, but the zip zip zip of the dry retrieve when you have the system dialed in makes you feel like a pro.
You have one of the best set ups around with the professional on a ramlin and with a little practice you will see how great the combination is to use.
Good luck!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Ive seen the vantage dry launched many times and I'll second the gulf wax comment. I always enjoy the funny looks I get at the ramp when I dry launch my skiff and the trailer tires are barley touching the water.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I would say also check the angle of your torsion axle arms. Mine use to be canted negative 10 degrees but when recently buying a new torsion axle from ram-lin they only offered 0 degree. Either one of them is fine with me never having to get the bearings wet, but if for some reason they were canted up to high I could see it being a problem. I barely have the rims touch the water and I'm good. I used to replace trailer parts non stop when I had a wet launch with leaf springs. I'll never go back.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Some of the ramps in TX are too sketchy for dry launching. I would just have John show you ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Some of the ramps in TX are too sketchy for dry launching. I would just have John show you ...


Hell Clark's is sketchy wet launching.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

What I was wondering about was the angle of the boat ramp. Would love to keep the hubs out of salt water. Will work with it more and spray some more silicone on the bunks.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Some of the ramps in TX are too sketchy for dry launching. I would just have John show you ...


You start out with good intentions, and SPLOOSH...you find the new pothole just below the waterline.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> You start out with good intentions, and SPLOOSH...you find the new pothole just below the waterline.


Of the few in Port O'Connor two of them are so steep the water comes over the stern before the boat has enough hull in the water to float off. I would imagine wet launching would swamp the boat but maybe it's just too many Texas taco hut taquitos. 
I dry launched my other boat on accident because my buddy never backed my rig before and slammed on the brakes when the tires weren't even in the water and the winch was disengaged so my boat and I went shooting into the water. It was not bad until the winch ran out of strap.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I had a buddy try to get out and look to see if he backed far enough while my truck was still in reverse. Driver door hit him and almost knocked him over. He caught it about an inch before my exhaust went under. Would have been hilarious if I hadn't been in the boat about to lose my shit.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

commtrd said:


> What I was wondering about was the angle of the boat ramp. Would love to keep the hubs out of salt water. Will work with it more and spray some more silicone on the bunks.


Once upon a time, when I was still in Florida, I watched a grown man cry after his shinny new skiff seemingly flew off the trailer. He unhooked it and that sucker shot off the trailer and slid down the ramp leaving guide green gel coat skid marks all the way into the water. Some Old salts were laughing their as`es off... I just felt sick for that dude. Best have a second set of hands for those gnarlier Rockport/Corpus ramps.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I had a buddy try to get out and look to see if he backed far enough while my truck was still in reverse. Driver door hit him and almost knocked him over. He caught it about an inch before my exhaust went under. Would have been hilarious if I hadn't been in the boat about to lose my shit.


Damn...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Of the few in Port O'Connor two of them are so steep the water comes over the stern before the boat has enough hull in the water to float off. I would imagine wet launching would swamp the boat but maybe it's just too many Texas taco hut taquitos.
> I dry launched my other boat on accident because my buddy never backed my rig before and slammed on the brakes when the tires weren't even in the water and the winch was disengaged so my boat and I went shooting into the water. It was not bad until the winch ran out of strap.


 Hmmmmm.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand how having a bad boat ramp would make dry launching more difficult. The whole point of a dry launch is to make it easier to get your boat in the water, especially with a bad ramp or no ramp at all.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd recommend not using any spray but stick to the gulf wax. Its $1 for 1lb and can be found almost anywhere. Hardware,grocery and kitchen supply stores. Plus its not a slippery as the spray. That spray is ridiculously slippery. My BIL has it on his BT micro trailer and he's had to dive head first into his boat several times since its gets away from him. Probably the same thing from the guy who left guide green skid marks at the ramp. If you do use the spray, use it sparingly at first and you'll only need to do the back 2/3 of the trailer. Leave the front 1/3 sticky so you don't have any wild rides at the ramp.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Lots of laughs hearing stories, lots of knowledge gained on trailers and props. ....Thanks


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

The issue with when I wax too much of the bunks is when I drive the skiff up on the bunks and turn it off the whole skiff slides back into the water.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Plantation said:


> The issue with when I wax too much of the bunks is when I drive the skiff up on the bunks and turn it off the whole skiff slides back into the water.


Don't wax the whole bunk.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah I dont anymore as previously mentioned, just wanted to give another reason why.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Plantation said:


> The issue with when I wax too much of the bunks is when I drive the skiff up on the bunks and turn it off the whole skiff slides back into the water.


The trick, as mentioned in another post above, is to motor up the trailer then leave the motor in gear while you hop off and hook up the strap.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I notice that most of ECCs skiffs on Ramlins have a bunch of hull hanging off the bunks. What is the theory behind this? I can see where when you are backing down the stern would come into contact with the water faster, but when recovering it would seem the back roller is just that much farther away.

On a side note, I was worried my Float On trailer axle was too far back compared to the axle I had on the Blue Rock under my BT, but after lowering the bunks, it dry launches and recovers just fine.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The east capes you see that are hanging over only have the sponsons hanging over, the transom is still on the bunks. ECC puts all of their new skiffs on Ramlin trailers and from what i've been told all of them are setup to be able to easily dry launch.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I'd recommend not using any spray but stick to the gulf wax. Its $1 for 1lb and can be found almost anywhere. Hardware,grocery and kitchen supply stores. Plus its not a slippery as the spray. That spray is ridiculously slippery. My BIL has it on his BT micro trailer and he's had to dive head first into his boat several times since its gets away from him. Probably the same thing from the guy who left guide green skid marks at the ramp. If you do use the spray, use it sparingly at first and you'll only need to do the back 2/3 of the trailer. Leave the front 1/3 sticky so you don't have any wild rides at the ramp.


x2 on the spraying the lower 2/3 of the bunks. I've got it on my SM 1656 that way and it works like a dream. Boat stays on the trailer when I unhook the bow eye (but I DO leave it hooked until I get to the water), it pushes off with one hand while the other holds the rope. I then usually power load and it catches on the unsprayed section of the bunks, or if too steep it's a piece of cake to winch it up.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I had a buddy try to get out and look to see if he backed far enough while my truck was still in reverse. Driver door hit him and almost knocked him over. He caught it about an inch before my exhaust went under. Would have been hilarious if I hadn't been in the boat about to lose my shit.


This is why I don't let a buddy back down my truck unless I know for absolute certain he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I backed it down all the way to the waters edge and literally told him "you only need to back it up about another 3 ft. I'll holler at you when you can stop". He claimed to have owned a boat previously...


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Of the few in Port O'Connor two of them are so steep the water comes over the stern before the boat has enough hull in the water to float off. I would imagine wet launching would swamp the boat but maybe it's just too many Texas taco hut taquitos.
> I dry launched my other boat on accident because my buddy never backed my rig before and slammed on the brakes when the tires weren't even in the water and the winch was disengaged so my boat and I went shooting into the water. It was not bad until the winch ran out of strap.


I launch out of Froggy's with no issues, but there is that deep rut you have to overcome right before my tires get wet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I launched at Clark's yesterday and there was a gentleman ahead of me that dry launched his seafoam green Waterman/Tohatsu 50 center console. I figured I would try it too and it was actually very easy. I guess I was wrong about the steep ramp causing issues. I do need to wax the rear of my bunks though.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

on mine the cross members are V shaped and more importantly the bunks are higher in the front than in the rear.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I'd recommend not using any spray but stick to the gulf wax. Its $1 for 1lb and can be found almost anywhere. Hardware,grocery and kitchen supply stores. Plus its not a slippery as the spray. That spray is ridiculously slippery. My BIL has it on his BT micro trailer and he's had to dive head first into his boat several times since its gets away from him. Probably the same thing from the guy who left guide green skid marks at the ramp. If you do use the spray, use it sparingly at first and you'll only need to do the back 2/3 of the trailer. Leave the front 1/3 sticky so you don't have any wild rides at the ramp.


With the gulf wax do you heat it up at all before you put it on or just rub it on kinda like surf board wax? Picked some up the other day and want to give it a try.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dustin2785 said:


> With the gulf wax do you heat it up at all before you put it on or just rub it on kinda like surf board wax? Picked some up the other day and want to give it a try.


Do it when you get back to the ramp after the sun has heated the bunks.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Dustin2785 said:


> With the gulf wax do you heat it up at all before you put it on or just rub it on kinda like surf board wax? Picked some up the other day and want to give it a try.


Honestly it doesn't really matter. Ive applied it first thing in the morning and after sitting in my car all day. Just make sure that you cover the area well.


----------

